# Solved: Garage Door Spring



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm in the process of replacing the garage door springs. The original springs have a hook on the last coils. The new ones do not have the hooks, the last coils are tight against each other. How would I attach the springs to the ceiling braces. The new springs have the safety wire with them, and it has a loop at tone end. I know I can take the pulley apart and attach one end of the spring to the pulley. Its the other end of the spring, being attached to the ceiling brace.

Would I use the loop end of the safety wire to attach the spring to the ceiling brace? If I did that, it would increase the gap of the spring to the brace. Would that make any difference on how the door would close. What would be the best way to attach the spring to the ceiling brace.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Didn't it come with instructions for replacement? I replaced one once (on a rental unit). I opened the last coil of the spring and slid the eyebolt around the spring until it was locked in the second coil. Don't know if that is the correct method but mine didn't have instructions plus it worked.


----------



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

I think its a safety factor now with the last coil being open hook. Now with the last 2 coils being closed the safety wire goes thru the last 2 coils. The original spring that broke, broke at the last coil which was the hook. I found that piece on the floor. Now with the safety wire going thru all the coils that won't happen.

I think I have to use either "S" hooks or screw hook to attach the springs to the ceiling brace. 

The instructions just showing the spring attached to the pulley and brace. The picture is so small, couldn't make out how it was attched to the ceiling brace. 

Thanks for the feed back.


----------

